# Looking for British Freight Car Plans



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings,

Doug and I are looking into the Aster BR 5 MT for the next loco kit. The black version was used for freight and some passenger service, so we are looking to find sources for built cars, plans we can use to make cars, and some leads for the british parts when we start constructing. 

Any pictures or background on the types of cars this loco would have pulled would also be appreciated. I for one have always loved the british stuff, however my knowledge is minimal. 

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Perhaps this can help you: a secetion of drawings of various kinds of British (Great Western) good vans: http://www.greatwestern.org.uk/wagon_draw.htm (all ZIP files). 

Look also at the list of coaches, some are also freight or post coaches: 
http://www.greatwestern.org.uk/coach_draw.htm 

Paul


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent, 

Slaters Plastikard is one of the suppliers, https://slatersplastikard.com/index.php along with the guys who had the 4MT and Brittania made in China http://www.g1m.co.uk/ . 

I'd join G1MRA if you aren't already a member - they know of lots of sources. 

I did a quick google for british wagon plans book and found some beauties: 

http://www.amazon.com/BRITISH-RAILWAY-GOODS-WAGONS-COLOUR/dp/185780094X 

http://www.speedy231278.demon.co.uk/models/library.htm 

And of course, http://www.rail-books.co.uk/


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Kent, 

A good source of plans for British std gauge wagons is Historic wagon drawings in 4mm scale by Roche. Though they are 4mm scale they can be enlarged. 

Jack


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

http://g1m.co.uk
http://www.northernfinescale.ca/ (10mm)

https://slatersplastikard.com/wagons/g1Wagons.php


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Kent, 

Please send a regular email to [email protected] so I can respond to your question 

Jack


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Jack - Freshwater Models on 10 May 2010 02:08 PM 
Kent, 

Please send a regular email to [email protected] so I can respond to your question 

Jack 
Jack, why can't you just put the reply on here, I would also be interested


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

My last post was regarding a private email from Kent.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Jack - Freshwater Models on 10 May 2010 05:34 PM 
My last post was regarding a private email from Kent. 
I thought it was about the original question,


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent

Don't know what time frame you're looking for but maybe you'll find something interesting in the following.

Google Books: Locomotive, Railway Carriage and Wagon Review - 1906[/b]


----------

